# 5 wks today and now getting negative pregnancy test result very worried



## tinaraff (May 30, 2008)

Hi 
wonder if anyone can help me I have had IVF treatment and had a positive pregnancy test on tuesday 10th and since then had very painful breasts. On saturday and since they have been less tender, I did a pregnancy test on Saturday which was positive but just done 3 tonight (Monday 16th) which have all come out negeative. Phoned up emergency Gyneacology ward and said the test can't be trusted and need to wait for my scan on the 26th but very upset. Has anyone had this before? or know what is happening or what I should do?
Thank you


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It certainly is possible that the tests you have done just haven't been very sensitive.  It might be worth doing an early morning one as your hormones will be stronger then.  It's a long time to wait when you are worried for the scan.  Why don't you see your gp tomorrow and see if they will do your hcg blood levels, and that will give you more of an idea as to what is happening,

Let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## tinaraff (May 30, 2008)

Hi 
Thank you for your help. I had a blood test at the hospital unfortunately it is a chemical pregnancy so I have just got to wait for my m\c now.


----------

